# Repeated Infections



## dk8594 (Apr 9, 2019)

I'm more than half way through a vial of test C and had gotten through it without issue (so I don't think it's the test).  Then, four weeks ago, I got an infection in my left leg.  I got on antibiotics and it cleared up after a week. Now, today, I got an infection in my right leg.

-I wipe my thigh and the top of the vial with an alcohol swag each time
-I wash my hands
-I use separate drawing and injection pins

Any other variables I'm missing here that I should look at while I try to trouble shoot this?  I'll get on antibiotics again, but I'd rather not have to again in the future.

Other variables:
-I always do the shot while sitting at my desk
-We have pets
-


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 9, 2019)

Toss the bottle. You may have introduced something. It happens.


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 10, 2019)

PillarofBalance said:


> Toss the bottle. You may have introduced something. It happens.



I hate hearing that, but it makes sense. Thanks


----------



## Jin (Apr 10, 2019)

What POB said. I don’t see how it could
be anything other than that vile.


----------



## Viduus (Apr 10, 2019)

dk8594 said:


> -I wipe my thigh and the top of the vial with an alcohol swag each time



Im just going to ask the obvious question.... you do it in the reverse order of what you typed right? 

Otherwise I’d imagine you could transfer something to the bottle. I’m not convinced alcohol wipes kill everything.


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 10, 2019)

Viduus said:


> Im just going to ask the obvious question.... you do it in the reverse order of what you typed right?
> 
> Otherwise I’d imagine you could transfer something to the bottle. I’m not convinced alcohol wipes kill everything.



My exact order is:

1 wash hands
2 alcohol wipes
3 draw and inject

I am going to throw out the bottle, but do you think there is a more sterile sequence?


----------



## rawdeal (Apr 10, 2019)

dk,  Viduus was asking if your #2 is 2a=wipe vial first then 2b=wipe leg next.  Reversing that sequence might be significant, even with an alcohol environment.

Or are you using 2 separate wipes?


----------



## Jin (Apr 10, 2019)

Viduus said:


> Im just going to ask the obvious question.... you do it in the reverse order of what you typed right?
> 
> Otherwise I’d imagine you could transfer something to the bottle. I’m not convinced alcohol wipes kill everything.



Highly doubtful. 

Especially considering DK has been injecting for quite a while with the same protocol.


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 10, 2019)

Jin said:


> Highly doubtful.
> 
> Especially considering DK has been injecting for quite a while with the same protocol.



I have been injecting weekly for over six years, which seems crazy to me. If it just happened once I would have chalked it up to the laws of probability. However, twice in four weeks means something is up.  

Tossing the bottle.  Thanks all for you input.


----------



## Iron1 (Apr 10, 2019)

Viduus said:


> I’m not convinced alcohol wipes kill everything.



90% rubbing alcohol is worse for killing stuff than 70%. It's a good thing to keep in mind when buying supplies.


----------



## automatondan (Apr 10, 2019)

Iron1 said:


> 90% rubbing alcohol is worse for killing stuff than 70%. It's a good thing to keep in mind when buying supplies.



Ron, why is that?


----------



## Iron1 (Apr 10, 2019)

automatondan said:


> Ron, why is that?



Alcohol needs to permeate the cell wall to kill everything within the cell. Alcohol over 70% tends to coagulate the cell wall before it can permeate all the way through, effectively creating a protective time-delay shell around whatever nasties are still alive inside.

I only learned this fairly recently after researching why laboratories don't use high concentration alcohol to wipe down their surfaces.


----------



## automatondan (Apr 10, 2019)

Iron1 said:


> Alcohol needs to permeate the cell wall to kill everything within the cell. Alcohol over 70% tends to coagulate the cell wall before it can permeate all the way through, effectively creating a protective time-delay shell around whatever nasties are still alive inside.
> 
> I only learned this fairly recently after researching why laboratories don't use high concentration alcohol to wipe down their surfaces.



Thanks for sharing Ron!


----------



## mjrpowerlifting (May 9, 2019)

Dave Pulumbo often speaks about  NOT pinning in the leg because of the chance of infection. Because there are so many nerves, veins and other wiring, he says never pin in the leg. 
Heresthelinkhttps://youtu.be/4hPWi69VtFg


----------



## Jin (May 10, 2019)

mjrpowerlifting said:


> Dave Pulumbo often speaks about  NOT pinning in the leg because of the chance of infection. Because there are so many nerves, veins and other wiring, he says never pin in the leg.
> Heresthelinkhttps://youtu.be/4hPWi69VtFg


 I’ve seen the video and agree with him. I don’t remember him making the point you made above. 

what’s the connection between lots of blood vessels/nerves and a higher chance of infection?


----------



## mjrpowerlifting (May 10, 2019)

He goes into detail on minute 1:13.


Traumatized nerve endings lead to infection.


----------



## Jin (May 10, 2019)

mjrpowerlifting said:


> He goes into detail on minute 1:13.
> 
> 
> Traumatized nerve endings lead to infection.




Thank you!


----------



## dk8594 (May 10, 2019)

mjrpowerlifting said:


> Dave Pulumbo often speaks about  NOT pinning in the leg because of the chance of infection. Because there are so many nerves, veins and other wiring, he says never pin in the leg.
> Heresthelinkhttps://youtu.be/4hPWi69VtFg



Thanks for posting. I am curious how he makes the connection between hitting a nerve and getting a bacterial infection.  I don’t see the connection.


----------



## mjrpowerlifting (May 10, 2019)

I pinned my quad for my first 10 months, I could never get used to it. I’d hit nerves & blood vessels all the time and would be limping for a day or two. Then I posted here and got the nerve to pin delts and glutes. I have no problem pinning EOD. 
I guess any bleeding wound’s open to infection, even if it internal bleeding. 
Also, staph is everywhere. Even though we are clean, sweat and bacteria builds around in gyms. IDK, just a guess.


----------



## Long (May 10, 2019)

dk8594 said:


> Thanks for posting. I am curious how he makes the connection between hitting a nerve and getting a bacterial infection.  I don’t see the connection.



Right?
View attachment 7801


----------

